
Show HN: ShoutBox – post your secrets, rants and wishes anonymously - shoutboxgq
https://shoutbox.gq/
======
shoutboxgq
For the curious ones, this thing runs on Flask with MongoDB and Consul. I'm
using Prometheus to collect some basic metrics and Grafana to visualize them.
And yes, I'm going to open source it soon.

------
egfx
Pretty cool. Like a web version of Whisper. The first thing I wanted to do was
comment anonymously. Voting is fine but secondary.

~~~
shoutboxgq
Yep, commenting is a must-do. I am still not entirely sure how. Having 100%
anonymous comments would be cool, sure, but you can't really have a
conversation with somebody if you are not sure whether two comments are from
the same person or not. I think that commenting will require some sort of
identification: to start with, it can be the browser session, in the future I
might add the ability to register accounts.

~~~
wingerlang
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imageboard#Tripcodes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imageboard#Tripcodes)

------
mudiaga
cool app. I'm curious as to what inspired this. and how do you intend to
prevent spam since users are posting anonymously.

~~~
shoutboxgq
This was inspired by apps like DevRant. Problem with those apps is that
everything you post is linked to your account. What if you post a story,
somebody you know reads it and recognizes you? That person would know all your
secrets and shouts.

I wanted to create something where I could post without worries: no accounts,
no censorship, automatic expiry (so things don't stay forever and you can have
no regrets).

Regarding spam: that's a hard problem for sure. To stop bots, I'm thinking
about adding a captcha. To stop spammy humans, there's already a "flag" button
below each post. I'm thinking about adding a machine learning module that
maybe can learn from the flags and then identify spam automatically. We'll see
how it goes. If this thing gains some attraction, I'll surely add moderators
from the community around it.

